# Lethrinops albus kande



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I recently acquired some L. albus. Can anyone share their experiences with them, food, culture? I have them in my 55 with peacocks and yellow labs. We dont have this one in the profile section.


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

Yes they arent in the profile section, but I believe they are very similiar to the "RED CAP" variety. I say just treat them the same as the "RED CAPS" and who knows, maybe you can write up an article about them and contribute.  :fish: =D>


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I've found them to be somewhat more aggressive than 'red caps'. I wouldn't mix them with shy or wimpy fish. Mine are with some copads which are larger than the albus.

Sand is really the sub. of choice. The males will build very impressive mounds and all will cruise the sub. constantly taking up mouthfuls, sorting out food items & spitting out the remainder. Sinking smallish pellets are a plus :thumb:

55 _may_ be on the small side
...for them; if you want to keep more than one male.
...for your mix (only time will tell)
...for the amount of sand surface provided...etc...

Mine are in a 75 and I've been fortunate to have 3 males colored up and coexisting reasonably well. The copad females are close in size to the 4.5ish" full grown male albus. the two male copads are 5.5-6" but only become seriously territorial when their females are ripe. The much smaller female albus 3-3.5" appreciate some hiding spots from the always horny males.

HTHs


----------

